# Forest of Endor build



## Wings (Apr 1, 2012)

Man! There are a ton of fantastic looking vivariums on here! 

This will be my third vivarium. Though, I haven't posted the other two on here.
The vivarium in question is an 18x21x31 50 gallon column. It is to feature a recreation of the planet Endor, or California redwoods depending on how you see things. 

There will be 5 "trees" made of 3/4 PVC that reach near the top of the vivarium, and will host epiphytic plants to hang down. The main feature being a canopy. Cork bark will be attached to the pvc via silicone or 
"mud", followed by many vines. There will also be cork bark "platforms" and "bridges" to the different platforms surrounding different levels of the "trees". I was going to add cocohuts for a more ewok-esque feel, but they are too big to utilize properly, so instead I will silicone some film canisters onto the PVC by the platforms. The ground floor will be covered in moss and ferns, etc. 

There will also be a few decorations that may include a funeral pyre made of twigs and lego Star Wars characters. Deal with it.

Oh yeah, and the fauna. It will be featuring 9 R. Variabilis.

Lighting is still uncertain. I had been considering one of those 10-20W LED floodlights everyone is raving about.



Not the final positions of the wood, and there will probably be more as well.


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

Looking nice, and I hate you for coming up with a cool idea


----------



## Jungleboy (Dec 24, 2011)

Subscribed!!!


----------



## guylovesreef (May 3, 2012)

only 9 variabilis? lol


----------



## repking26 (Mar 12, 2012)

I don't know if you remember micro machines from when you were a kid, but I had a forest of endor set and the characters were all so tiny hence the name micro machines lol but they were extremely detailed. Maybe you could use those because they would be proportionate to the viv build.


----------



## tnwalkers (Jul 15, 2012)

subscribed


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Wings said:


> ... Deal with it.


I had to laugh out loud when i read that.


----------



## Wings (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks for the encouragement everyone. I intend on really taking my time with this tank and making it into something that I can really be proud of. There are some high standards on this forum too!



repking26 said:


> I don't know if you remember micro machines from when you were a kid, but I had a forest of endor set and the characters were all so tiny hence the name micro machines lol but they were extremely detailed. Maybe you could use those because they would be proportionate to the viv build.


I actually have a few giant tubs of them in my basement from when I was a kid, for when I have kids eventually. Unfortunately they are all mostly the standard military kind, BUT I do have an Endor playset (The one where the logs roll down the hill, etc. I will try to scavenge them out and see.


----------



## Armson (Sep 8, 2008)

Mixing species is not a good idea. Ewoks could infect your darts with mange. 


....But if you do plan to go ahead with this mix species tank. 
Please build a lego death star and hang it above the terrarium. 


-B


----------



## Sticky Fingers (Sep 28, 2011)

Great idea! Can't wait ro see the finished product.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Remember those giant log traps, suspended from vines? They would cut them loose and they would swing in and smash the crap out everything in it's path. Remember those?
Uhh, don't do that.


----------



## guylovesreef (May 3, 2012)

pumilo said:


> remember those giant log traps, suspended from vines? They would cut them loose and they would swing in and smash the crap out everything in it's path. Remember those?
> Uhh, don't do that.


hahahaha!!!


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

will be following with interest. this viv is begging for some huperzia. also my tulumnia has 6 inch roots that dangle down in a neat way


----------



## repking26 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hahaha this will be amazing!!! Maybe you can get a scale model AT-ST and mount a laser pointer inside it so it can be fired remotely lol! I wonder if the PDF's will attack the laser like my cat does lol!


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

I love seeing people get really creative. Will be following along!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

I must admit when I first saw the title of the thread my first thought was you got a good deal on a group of F1 Ewoks. 



repking26 said:


> Hahaha this will be amazing!!! Maybe you can get a scale model AT-ST and mount a laser pointer inside it so it can be fired remotely lol! I wonder if the PDF's will attack the laser like my cat does lol!


The answer is YES!! Darrt frogs will attack the red dot. My leucs, tincs, bicolors follow it around the viv striking at and attempting to eat the red dot.


----------



## repking26 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hahaha Rusty I knew someone would have tried the laser pointer trick lol!!


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> I must admit when I first saw the title of the thread my first thought was you got a good deal on a group of F1 Ewoks.
> 
> 
> 
> The answer is YES!! Darrt frogs will attack the red dot. My leucs, tincs, bicolors follow it around the viv striking at and attempting to eat the red dot.


I will second that  My temp gun has a laser and the frogs like to try and eat the dot.


----------



## oneshot (Mar 5, 2010)

First few times I skimmed the title of this post I thought to myself, "Gee, I don't know which frogs are from Ecuador..."


----------



## Armson (Sep 8, 2008)

Seriously?!??!?!

Why has no one brought up speeder bikes? How cool would it be to see your frogs zipping around the terrarium at high speed?



I also found a link with more information about how to set up your terrarium on wookieepedia.


Endor - Wookieepedia, the Star Wars Wiki

It goes great detail about the ecosystem of Endor and also demonstrates the enormous amount of free time star wars fans have. 


-B


----------



## repking26 (Mar 12, 2012)

I remember learning spanish as a kid, of course you learn all the bad words first lol, but I remember watching star wars and when the ewok poked at leia with the spear and said very clearly the word CHOCHA!! hahahahaha I about died laughing lololol! Go look up the word "chocha" and then watch that scene in return of the jedi and be prepared to laugh your socks off because he clearly says the bad word!


----------



## Wings (Apr 1, 2012)

Again, I really appreciate the attention people are giving this. It has greatly up'd my enthusiasm to put this together.



Armson said:


> I also found a link with more information about how to set up your terrarium on wookieepedia.
> 
> Endor - Wookieepedia, the Star Wars Wiki
> 
> ...


I've already ripped that along with any and every resource I have come across  I even found myself going back through a few of the books and reading through some of the sections when they visited as well as scoured up some old photos from Disney of the Endor stuff they have. Since Endor pretty much resembles the redwood forests, the original conception was based on some photos from there.

If I had more space to work with I would most certainly implement a small mountain range. I may get a picture of Endor and have Kinkos or someone blow it up hi-res if I can, and use it as a poster for the BG, depending on how cheesy it turns out.

The only issue I have run into so far is securing the PVC enough to withstand the weight. I am just using silicone. I am hoping the pea gravel and substrate will be a great benefit to securing it, as well as placing some dirt or mud down the middle of the tubes.

I am going to hit the build hard this weekend, though I am waiting on a few things in the mail still. Once everything is in place, I will start looking at little decorations and what not to make it interesting. Even I am unsure on what this will turn out like. 

Creeping fig may be my number one choice of "canopy" plant. I had considered Philodendron, but the leaves are just too big and it would make it look very disproportionate. That and fig requires almost 0 media to grow.


----------



## repking26 (Mar 12, 2012)

Wings said:


> Again, I really appreciate the attention people are giving this. It has greatly up'd my enthusiasm to put this together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Very cool idea and very cool that you are actually doing this!! You know what would be really awesome, little tree house hides for the PDF's with some that are not useable by the frogs that would have a small orangish LEDs in the false windows!! I am just tossing out ideas but I think it is a cool idea


----------



## guylovesreef (May 3, 2012)

this is such an awesome build! I am crazy excited to see pics of Endor hahahahaha such a great idea!


----------



## repking26 (Mar 12, 2012)

This is going to be the catalyst for future awesome theme vivs! I guess we need to start a Star wars series vivs.. First the Moon Forests of Endor, next will be the bog swamps of Dagobah ( maybe the X- Wing crash scene with Yoda, Luke and R2), finally we can even do a desert viv of Tatooine (Scene of your choice lol). Thank you for starting an awesome and creative build/thread!!!


----------



## aurvrrat (Jul 23, 2011)

I just caught onto this thread, this is awesome! Speaking as a huge star wars fan, I cant wait for updates!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Wings said:


> The only issue I have run into so far is securing the PVC enough to withstand the weight. I am just using silicone. I am hoping the pea gravel and substrate will be a great benefit to securing it, as well as placing some dirt or mud down the middle of the tubes.


I have concerns about this too. The bond between the silicone and the very low surface area on the end of the PVC will be rather limited. You could consider using a PVC cement, and/or Weld On 40 to attach the bottoms of the PVC pipes to a sheet of flat PVC Sheet, PVC, Gray, 1/16 In T, 12x12 In - Plastic Sheets, Film, and Flat Stock - Plastics - 1YYF9 : Grainger Industrial Supply The sheet could either be siliconed to the bottom, of just left loose and the substrate will be holding it down some.


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

See this is the thing about coming on an american forum,you're never quite sure whats going down,some of the really weird stuff eventually makes total sense.
I'll give you an example: stuff your frogs in a test tube,box 'em in a polybox used to carry organs for transpnt robbed from the local hospital (hopefully the guy got his kidney ok) then pop them in another box with a cryo phase 22 panel,and they can be sent all over america and come bouncing out the other side all hunky dory.
Now i've got Jon exercising his frogs using laser technology,buddy can't you just give then abit less dust on the ff or blow them in there. Ahh well, you guys always inpsire me however weird it gets,mind some of the rock throwing i don't really understand ,but then I'm a simple guy who thinks this all about frogs
So to the op,yup it sounds a bit strange this one,but i've learnt that strange things here are not always what they seem,good luck with your build mate,think hard work slow,i hope it turns out awesome
regards from blighty
Stu


----------



## Wings (Apr 1, 2012)

Starting with the bad news, I went to about 4 different garden centers, along with lowes and home depot, and nobody had creeping fig  TONS of other ivy, but no fig. While part of me wants to just slap some pothos in there, I just feel the creeping fig would do the best for scaling. I am also considering doing selaginella for the canopy. And peperomia... So many good options.



repking26 said:


> This is going to be the catalyst for future awesome theme vivs! I guess we need to start a Star wars series vivs.. First the Moon Forests of Endor, next will be the bog swamps of Dagobah ( maybe the X- Wing crash scene with Yoda, Luke and R2), finally we can even do a desert viv of Tatooine (Scene of your choice lol). Thank you for starting an awesome and creative build/thread!!!


Dagobah was next on my list (in a 35 gallon), but I encourage others to do a rendition 



> I have concerns about this too. The bond between the silicone and the very low surface area on the end of the PVC will be rather limited. You could consider using a PVC cement, and/or Weld On 40 to attach the bottoms of the PVC pipes to a sheet of flat PVC Sheet, PVC, Gray, 1/16 In T, 12x12 In - Plastic Sheets, Film, and Flat Stock - Plastics - 1YYF9 : Grainger Industrial Supply The sheet could either be siliconed to the bottom, of just left loose and the substrate will be holding it down some.


I agree. I was having issues, but I think I got it solved now. I took some 2" to 3/4" coupler, grinded them down, and voila! I also drilled some very small holes in the bottom for the silicone to reach up into and fill for added stability (I think  ) It took a lot more force than anything will ever be exerting onto it for it to come loose.


----------



## Wings (Apr 1, 2012)

Drilled holes in the bottom of the pvc to prevent water buildup in the tubes.
Begun gluing canopy wood in their respective places. I'll do about half now and the rest when everything is in place for mobility. Going to put in base layer and substrate today. Waiting on cork bark from NEHERP, then I will silicone that on, make the bridges, etc. The mud will be put on after that is complete and I will start planting the ferns and what not.


----------



## repking26 (Mar 12, 2012)

Very cool man, I am glad to see that this is coming along nicely! I am almost done with my viv, but it is not nearly as creative as yours haha.


----------



## Wings (Apr 1, 2012)

repking26 said:


> Very cool man, I am glad to see that this is coming along nicely! I am almost done with my viv, but it is not nearly as creative as yours haha.


My other two vivs are pretty dull. This is def leagues above anything I have done conceptually.

Post me a link, or pst. I'd love to see it


----------



## repking26 (Mar 12, 2012)

Wings said:


> My other two vivs are pretty dull. This is def leagues above anything I have done conceptually.
> 
> Post me a link, or pst. I'd love to see it


I was thinking of posting a build thread of my up and coming viv. It is going to be for a group of R. variabilis I plan to get in october, that way it will give my viv time to grow in for a few months. I will work on the thread tomorrow that way I can get input on what plants I will use.


----------



## BrianWI (Feb 4, 2012)

Way cool. Keep updating!


----------



## Wings (Apr 1, 2012)

repking26 said:


> I was thinking of posting a build thread of my up and coming viv. It is going to be for a group of R. variabilis I plan to get in october, that way it will give my viv time to grow in for a few months. I will work on the thread tomorrow that way I can get input on what plants I will use.


Let me know if you do!



Put in the substrate today. I am slightly disappointed in how small the "trees" look. I could probably take away some of the substrate... butttttt, I think the viv will be healthier for it.

I also keep forgetting there will be thumbnails in here. I also came up with an idea for the funeral pyre... I'll show it if I decide to do it, even though I sort of gave it away with this update.

(Zoom in or it looks like crap)



Right now I have some ET fern, a mass amount of white rabbit foot fern and a silver lace fern. I think they are all sort of "huge", and take away from the scale, but if anyone has any suggestions on a mini fern species, please let me know!

Rest of the supply shipment comes in tomorrow. I will begin construction on the cork platforms and bridges, as well as get the mud on. I won't put up the last pieces of the canopy until its all in place.


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

This is gonna turn out intresting I might have to steal your idea


----------



## repking26 (Mar 12, 2012)

Wings said:


> Let me know if you do!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can maybe use this for a canopy since it likes medium to high light, the only thing is it is expensive, but it looks like a tree limbs and leaves.


Huperzia merrillii


----------



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

I love tower tanks, looking forward to this build


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Are you going to use great stuff or something to make them look more "treelike"?


----------



## KarmaPolice (Apr 25, 2012)

First small fern that came to mind that I know about is the Microgramma, there are a few different types that you could look into. good luck.

-Duncan


----------



## sinsitysnakes (Apr 1, 2012)

interesting and pretty cool..... Cant what to see the finished product.


----------



## Wings (Apr 1, 2012)

So, thinking about lighting today. I was considering a 2x24 watt T5 and 2 CFL/LED spot. The t5's will cover the canopy up and provide a lot of bleeding light, and the spots will penetrate the canopy a bit better to help the moss and ferns out a little. Catalina has a cool fixture, I may have them resize it for the tank. I am not worried about heat. I have that area under control.

Opinions?


----------



## Wings (Apr 1, 2012)

jacobi said:


> Are you going to use great stuff or something to make them look more "treelike"?


No. A good friend of mine made up some mud that is the bentonite clay mix. It has some redart in it, which will reinforce the "redwood" feel. I also ordered a boat load of cork bark from NEHERP, which I will then place strategically onto the mud. The redwoods aren't really strangly like most other trees as well, so the symmetrical cylindrical shape is perfect. I will then place some moss here and there. Redwoods don't really have a lot of branches until about mid-way up, so I am just going to grow out the epiphytics from the top and allow them to fill in. It will eventually look like one big tree, but I don't see that as an issue either.

That being said, redwood leaves are pretty small. I am almost second guessing using creeping fig and opting for selaginella.


----------



## Wings (Apr 1, 2012)

I think I am going to try Selaginella (Emmeliana?) as the canopy plant. The leaves are almost identical to redwood leaves. Only issue being that I have to plant it low and let it grow up since its mostly terrestrial.









Shot at 2012-07-31

Redwood


Having a custom lighting fixture made. 

Working on the cork bridges as we speak. Deciding on a fern to use tonight too. I am thinking Asparagus Plumosa


----------



## guylovesreef (May 3, 2012)

This is turning out pretty great, your definitely doing it right!


----------



## JayMillz (Jun 27, 2012)

Your viv is coming along really nice!


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I've had luck growing selaginella cuttings in some moist sphangum moist, oriented anywhere in the tank, especially above the substrate level. Cool idea, almost like creating a bonsai tree in a viv.


----------



## Wings (Apr 1, 2012)

> I've had luck growing selaginella cuttings in some moist sphangum moist, oriented anywhere in the tank, especially above the substrate level. Cool idea, almost like creating a bonsai tree in a viv.


This has me pretty excited. I was really worried about it. Though I am still not sure if creeping fig might not be the better choice. 

Finally got my hands dirty. Calling it quits for tonight. I will finish up the rest of the bark and bridges tomorrow.


----------



## guylovesreef (May 3, 2012)

I cant wait to see all the bridges done, this is looking great


----------



## Wings (Apr 1, 2012)

guylovesreef said:


> I cant wait to see all the bridges done, this is looking great


Thanks! I have some cool ideas for them  Especially to cover up the screening they are on...

I am also back to the drawing board on a ground plant 

Asparagus fern was not a good choice for the long run. So now I am stuck figuring out what will scale well, AND look good. D'oh!


----------



## Wings (Apr 1, 2012)

Started to run out of cork bark, if it isn't obvious.

The bromeliads won't be there. I was just keeping them in the tank for humidity and light. Adding pillow moss and vines tomorrow, finding a home for the broms and canisters, etc.

Nearing completion.


















Crap glare


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Look at that!


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

That looks great! I cant wait till you figure out the canopy. It looks a lot more like the movie then I was expecting to be honest. Did you use live moss on the floor?


----------



## Wings (Apr 1, 2012)

> Look at that!


xD Thanks D.



eyeviper said:


> That looks great! I cant wait till you figure out the canopy. It looks a lot more like the movie then I was expecting to be honest. Did you use live moss on the floor?


Indeed! I am excited to put in pillow moss tomorrow too. The moss is a little on the "needs some love" side, but I think it will recover.


----------



## Wings (Apr 1, 2012)

Walp. I have progressed as far as I can progress for now. I am out of creeping fig (stuff is super rare around me), and I am still working out the legos thing. 

Added a bunch of minor detail to the trees. Put in moss here and there and added oak vine on the bridges and around the trees. Almost impossible to see in the photos, but they are there.

More updates will be coming! I have a lot more things I am going to add!

Enjoy!


----------



## aurvrrat (Jul 23, 2011)

This is really looking great! Awesome concept and execution. Cant wait for more updates


----------



## highvoltagerob (Apr 14, 2012)

It looks awesome, the bridges are crazy! It seems like your nailing this one! Keep the updates coming


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

I want to do a setup with a sculpture representation of an ent, or something like that, planted up with epiphytes. That could be super cool.

This branch feature that I made looks figurative, with branches that manzanita pieces that suggest arms and legs...


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Looking very good!


----------



## Wings (Apr 1, 2012)

hydrophyte said:


> I want to do a setup with a sculpture representation of an ent, or something like that, planted up with epiphytes. That could be super cool.
> 
> This branch feature that I made looks figurative, with branches that manzanita pieces that suggest arms and legs...


Is this the example terrarium on your website D?
I agree, you could probably setup a nice combo of plants to represent an ent, or an ent from the neck down. Use some sheet moss for a beard, selaginella for hair, some sort of epiphytic vine to use as finger tendrils. Landscape it to look like the ent is planting trees or sitting on a rock. A lot of possibilities


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Wings said:


> Is this the example terrarium on your website D?
> I agree, you could probably setup a nice combo of plants to represent an ent, or an ent from the neck down. Use some sheet moss for a beard, selaginella for hair, some sort of epiphytic vine to use as finger tendrils. Landscape it to look like the ent is planting trees or sitting on a rock. A lot of possibilities


Yeah I think I have it sketched out pretty well in my head. It will essentially be an articulated manzanita wooden doll probably with a terra cotta head. _Tillandsia_ would be good for the shoulders and the top of the head and I can wrap the arms with sphagnum moss to plant mini ferns and mini orchids like this.










I think I like this idea. I might start on it tonight.


----------



## Wings (Apr 1, 2012)

Start a thread and PM me the link! <3 tillandsias



hydrophyte said:


> Yeah I think I have it sketched out pretty well in my head. It will essentially be an articulated manzanita wooden doll probably with a terra cotta head. _Tillandsia_ would be good for the shoulders and the top of the head and I can wrap the arms with sphagnum moss to plant mini ferns and mini orchids like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

I got a start on it last night and it looks pretty good so far. I used a sharp X-Acto hobby saw to cut the notches for the joint articulations and it worked pretty well. I'll try to post pictures.


----------



## Wings (Apr 1, 2012)

Sorry I fell off the earth on this!

I will have some progress pictures up tonight. I had to suspend construction for a while because of other real life events. Frogs are already in and happy though 

STAY TUNEEEEEEDDDDDDD


----------



## RibbidyReptiles (Jul 14, 2012)

Love the idea of using the PVC connecters!


----------



## Wings (Apr 1, 2012)

Alright, so here is what is happening. The fig is in and it took a little bit to acclimate, but its growing just fine now. I took way too long to plant the sheet moss, maybe (could have been a shipping problem too considering 90F+ days) and it is brown. I am leaving it down until I can find a suitable replacement.

Custom light fixture from Catalina Aquarium =D
Has 2 T5 bulbs and 4 slots for CFL's or LED's whatever you prefer. Right now I have two jungle dawn 7W LED in it. I left the other two slots open for heat ventilation. I may put some small wattage CFLs in later. Light feet are 6 inches off the tank, and tests show no heat transfer 

I put 9 'Bilis in and I have only counted 8 at any given time since then, but I more likely only see 3-4 at a time at any given time. I imagine once they get a little older and bigger they will be out more. 

Ground cover is still being pondered. I don't want a ton, and I am giving an E.T. fern as well as some red club moss a go. I have a certain plant in mind though, very grass like and short.

On with the pics!

Picture to see the fixture.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Look at that!


----------



## isoletes (Jan 4, 2012)

How cool is that!


----------



## Nate Mcfin (Sep 22, 2010)

Great looking tank! Great detail. Can we get a shot of the under side of the light?


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Turned out great! Very sharp!


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Turningdoc (May 24, 2012)

Did you use a soil seperator in bottom? If so, how did you fit it around the uprights? ps This build is awe-inspiring!


----------



## Wings (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I still have some time to go before this tank is done. I have a lot of plans for it still. My only gripe this far is that the fig sort of looks like it "mounds" in the middle, which doesn't necessarily match with the pvc tubes.

As far as the soil separator, yes. All I did was cut a few small holes in them, and when I had the initial pvc tubes in place, I just put the separator over them and they slid right down


----------



## efroggies (Jul 13, 2012)

So very cool. Hubby is jealous of this build and is talking in the future of building something like it.


----------



## Wings (Apr 1, 2012)

I may be tearing this tank down. I thought I would be able to handle the top access maintenance for it, but It is becoming quite the hassle with all the fig. The other option was to do a half-breakdown and cut out a side panel of glass and replace it with a custom piece so I can have easier access. 

I might replace it with a similar sized exo-terra. I also may redesign to have 3 trees, one starting in the back left corner, and two more off center of it. Have the substrate sloping a bit down and create a more "Endor" like scape.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Sorry to hear that! I was just thinking of your build the other day. Any chance you can give us an updated pic? I'd be curious how it's grown out. Is it difficult to maintain the plants and such from the top? I'm about to go through my tanks again soon with the growth. All mine are from the top(standard aquariums). I'd love to have front opening vivs someday, but I imagine it'll be a slow, gradual process way down the road. 

-Chris


----------



## Wings (Apr 1, 2012)

Sure thing. Its mostly the fact that I can do 0 ground maintenance as you can see by the height of the sheet moss. I have trimmed the fig back very much and it just bounces back within a week. Everything grows slowly, but grows with minimal light coverage on the ground. 

The big disappointment is 0 ground maintenance. The tank from floor to top is 60 inches. So I have to grab an extra tall chair and get shoulder deep just to touch the bottom of the tank, lol. I'd say the coolest thing about this tank is trying to find the variabilis in the mass of fig. I can usually catch 1-4 of them hanging on top of the canopy at any given time.

I think I will at least setup the other tank to see if the idea plays out. I really miss having front access... Did I mention that? lol. I will also have more open area for some other design ideas I have. I don't really create too much depth with how it is now. Good first attempt I think, live and learn 

Pics are spotty. I haven't drilled my holes in the glass canopy yet to help with ventilation, so the front pane is really foggy still. The roots of the fig are almost at the substrate. They have effectively covered the pvc and cork bark on the trees.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Still looks good, but I can definitely see where maintenance would be quite the chore!

-Chris


----------



## philly phrog guy (Aug 13, 2012)

ok, i am seriously jealous that i didn't think of this first!!LOL this is awesome!! and i would like to thank whoever it was that mentioned the swamps of Dagobah, because i'm going to be building a 60g for Mossy tree frogs and they would LOVE something like that. hee hee!! 

can you do us a favor before you tear it down and take pics of it with the action figures in it?? i need new desktop material...LOL


----------



## melbel (Oct 5, 2010)

Perhaps you should do an Ice planet Hoth viv next


----------



## Wings (Apr 1, 2012)

philly phrog guy said:


> ok, i am seriously jealous that i didn't think of this first!!LOL this is awesome!! and i would like to thank whoever it was that mentioned the swamps of Dagobah, because i'm going to be building a 60g for Mossy tree frogs and they would LOVE something like that. hee hee!!
> 
> can you do us a favor before you tear it down and take pics of it with the action figures in it?? i need new desktop material...LOL


I have a dagobah-ish tank already setup. But I want to see yours first


----------



## philly phrog guy (Aug 13, 2012)

man, i won't be building that one until the spring, maybe. i'm in the middle of 2 other builds right now, not counting the one in my thread, which still needs a few items...lol


----------



## Wings (Apr 1, 2012)

Well, I decided I am going to be selling this tank and moving to a bigger tank. I got rid of one of my other vivariums and want to really make a show tank for these guys. I am too annoyed with the maintenance in it. Probably would be best for a setup that doesn't have plants taking up the whole canopy, lol...

If interested I am selling everything in it but the frogs and the cork bark 

The light probably being the most expensive thing. I'll probably rehome as an aquarium and tear it down otherwise.

It was a fun build and I hope to really incorporate a lot of what I learned here into the next tank I do for these guys! Rest assured it will be Star Wars themed. Maybe I can do an expanded Endor now  There will be a lot more gadgets as well like ventilation fans and a mistking system involved


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Wings said:


> Well, I decided I am going to be selling this tank and moving to a bigger tank. I got rid of one of my other vivariums and want to really make a show tank for these guys. I am too annoyed with the maintenance in it. Probably would be best for a setup that doesn't have plants taking up the whole canopy, lol...
> 
> If interested I am selling everything in it but the frogs and the cork bark
> 
> ...


I cna't wait to see what you come up with!

I'm working on more diorama-viv ideas too.


----------



## Sticky Fingers (Sep 28, 2011)

Well that sucks. It was a very cool concept. Im sure your new viv will be awesome also.


----------



## Wings (Apr 1, 2012)

Sticky Fingers said:


> Well that sucks. It was a very cool concept. Im sure your new viv will be awesome also.


Thanks! I think it will be a decently large tank. I really like the idea of a tall front access, but I also like the design capability behind a terrestrial tank too. Not a final number but I am thinking 30"x24"x36" We will see


----------



## Juand15 (Jan 16, 2012)

oh that is such a cool set up!


----------



## Sticky Fingers (Sep 28, 2011)

Wings said:


> Thanks! I think it will be a decently large tank. I really like the idea of a tall front access, but I also like the design capability behind a terrestrial tank too. Not a final number but I am thinking 30"x24"x36" We will see


Yeah that sounds good! Just be sure your lighting will cover the 30" length , since most fixtures are 24" or 36".


----------

